
Job 1.0 is deprecated. Job 2.0 is the new standard. Hired is the implementation - ntayefeh
http://www.cosmomimic.com/blog/?p=8
======
mtmail
With 7 affiliate links and only praise for hired.com it reads like content
marketing. (Affiliates apparently get $1337 for a referred customer and in my
opinion it's a shame HN gets marketed to like that).

------
ntayefeh
Given that I found about Hired through product hunt, and actually went through
the service to find a job I was looking for, I don't think it's fair to label
praise for a useful service as content marketing. The product helped me, and I
am promoting it to others. There is also no shame in using affiliate links
when you are promoting a service that you have and would use yourself.
However, I can see that the existence of affiliate links makes certain readers
uncomfortable, so I will post a disclosure of that fact (even though it is
evident once you click the link).

